# Even crappy cameras can manage good photos.. sometimes



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been using a 5+ year old digial camera from cannon for the few photos I've taken for my tanks, most of the time it doesn't focus well, but sometimes... it can get a nice detailed shot.
These are the most in-focus detailed close up photos I've gotten of my fish to date.
(powder blue dwarf gourami)


(leopard sailfin pleco)


My Madagascar rainbowfish won't hold still long enough to have a chance at getting a decent shot of.

Anyways just felt like sharing, thanks for lookin' ^^


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Good looking!!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Aqualady said:


> Good looking!!


Thank you ^^ they tend not to cooperate most of the time, and the camera is not too smart about re-focusing on them (it likes to focus on the substrate mostly >.>) My big goal is to try to get a non blurred photo of the rainbow fish.. but that will take a long while and a lot of batteries probably ^^


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Does the camera have a manual mode?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Menace said:


> Does the camera have a manual mode?


Sadly no, it's got an auto focus on the "take photo" button that does not like to focus on the fish.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice!
For every good shot with my crappy camera, there are 50 I scrap.

Wouldn't it be fun to crop select areas from a fish, like your avatar, and try to guess what fish it is? Parts of the pleco look giraffe.

I wouldn't want Mr31415 to submit, though.
I'd never be able to guess 

-Stef*


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

It doesn't matter what camera you use to take the photo... it's more about yourself (the person behind the camera) and how you use it. You can spend $4000 on a prosumer camera, but still get crappy photos. You have to know how to use it properly

Nice photos by the way


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice shots Aqua. If your 'crappy' camera has a video setting you could use that to film your rainbowfish. Then search it for a frame you like and pull that out. It's a good way to image quick fish.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Art by Stef* said:


> Very nice!
> For every good shot with my crappy camera, there are 50 I scrap.
> 
> Wouldn't it be fun to crop select areas from a fish, like your avatar, and try to guess what fish it is? Parts of the pleco look giraffe.
> ...


I'd love to do (or be a part of) a guessing contest like that! IT would be so fun, really cool way to do a raok too. I don't have enough fish stock variety to make it any challenge, but I'm sure there are plenty of people here that can get a good variety of macro shots (close ups) for something fun like ^^



shinycard255 said:


> It doesn't matter what camera you use to take the photo... it's more about yourself (the person behind the camera) and how you use it. You can spend $4000 on a prosumer camera, but still get crappy photos. You have to know how to use it properly
> 
> Nice photos by the way


Thank you, if my camera had the ability to let ME choose the focus instead of auto focus/take photo on same button I think i would do better.. tripod/stable shot would probably also help haha.



AquaStudent said:


> Nice shots Aqua. If your 'crappy' camera has a video setting you could use that to film your rainbowfish. Then search it for a frame you like and pull that out. It's a good way to image quick fish.


Thanks ^^
And that's a good idea, I'll have to try that!


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 10, 2013)

I really like that pleco. So many different plecos out there!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

wade0328 said:


> I really like that pleco. So many different plecos out there!


Thank you ^^
I know its rediclous! there are so many they have L names to identify them all, and it seems like new ones are still be discovered each week! Terrible poop monsters though, definately not a good idea to get one of the big breeds if you're lazy on water changes... or want your plants to stay intact...





Amusingly I tried to take a close up photo of the pleco again last night when the tank lights were off... stupid camera's auto focus simply would NOT focus on him, his camo pattern worked too well haha.


----------



## lemonnoodle (Apr 1, 2013)

Aha i have that same gourami


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

lemonnoodle said:


> Aha i have that same gourami


Does your fello come up to the glass and "wave hello" with his feelers? I love it when mine comes over to greet me, he'll even "shake hands" if I put my finger in the tank, so cute ^^


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> Does your fello come up to the glass and "wave hello" with his feelers? I love it when mine comes over to greet me, he'll even "shake hands" if I put my finger in the tank, so cute ^^


 
all 4 of mine do this, often at the same time. 

I watched my royal blue dwarf chase my male bolivian ram around the tank trying to touch his fin with his feelers. Wasn't doing it in an aggressive manner, just pretty funny to watch my much larger Ram swim swim swim with a gourami right behind him going 

"come on, give me a hug"


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Italionstallion888 said:


> all 4 of mine do this, often at the same time.
> 
> I watched my royal blue dwarf chase my male bolivian ram around the tank trying to touch his fin with his feelers. Wasn't doing it in an aggressive manner, just pretty funny to watch my much larger Ram swim swim swim with a gourami right behind him going
> 
> "come on, give me a hug"


I only have the 1, not enough room in the tank to give him a harem.

Haha sounds awesome, I'd love to see a video of that (hug chase)!


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Whenever I breakout the phone for video, I just get a giant mass of fish "trying to get in the shot" I can never catch the stuff that makes me laugh.


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

lol, I bet your camera isnt as crappy as this guys
http://www.demilked.com/macro-snowflakes-diy-camera-alexey-kljatov/


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

I know what you mean about catching pictures of rainbowfish :hihi: My angels have always loved to be photographed, as have my GBR. They almost seem to pose, but rainbowfish are so active it can be tricky. 

I just acquired a Madagascar Rainbowfish and he is quickly becoming a favourite  I was able to catch him with my camera on my phone.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

night9eyes said:


> I know what you mean about catching pictures of rainbowfish :hihi: My angels have always loved to be photographed, as have my GBR. They almost seem to pose, but rainbowfish are so active it can be tricky.
> 
> I just acquired a Madagascar Rainbowfish and he is quickly becoming a favourite  I was able to catch him with my camera on my phone.


Thats a ton better than any shot I've managed to get of mine! Didn't know the males get so much red in their fins (thought was only tail tips)


----------



## KimberlyDiaz (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah the photos do look pretty great. I guess the camera did a pretty reasonable job.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

best photo I've managed so far, can't get an in-focus one with her on the move which is a shame since her finage looks so nice when she swims.

Anyways hubby is letting me use his camera so once I learn how to use it I'll finally have nice shots, yay ^^ (way better camera, not sure model but its a good Cannon, not the point-n-shoot dummy camera I have)


----------



## Lotophagi (Feb 17, 2014)

Loving the leopard pleco! I wish I could get one to survive in my vivarium!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lotophagi said:


> Loving the leopard pleco! I wish I could get one to survive in my vivarium!


Thank you ^^ They are monsters and will really jack up nitrates, need to siphon out poo alot (as they get bigger). They need a lot of room as they grow (and a hiding spot for daytime). They also prefer decent water movement and well oxygenated water (can live in more stagnant conditions but better to add an air stone and decent filter pump). As long as you don't expect them to survive on algae within the system alone (feed them veggie and algae wafer supplements.. mine LOVES sliced green squash aka zucchini) they do well. I'd suspect most pet stores don't properly feed them (expect them to subsist on flake food...) so its best to buy one as soon as it comes in before it starves and gets sick, or order one online from a reputable seller.
I don't know enough about vivarium plants to know if any would be toxic if a pleco munch on their roots (if exposed), mine eats any aquatic plant I put in the tank =.= (note: not all may be plant munchers, each is different).
These guys get to 18 inches and need over 200 gallons of swim room and water to dilute all their waste (mines only temp. in a 55 until final tank is made.. 3x 10 gallon water changes a week to keep the 55 clean x.x).


----------

